# Solved: unable to update windows 7 Errors found. Code 80244019



## OregonFan

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2939 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 7 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 294453 MB, Free - 198524 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Aware, Updated and Enabled

Windows will not allow me to update. when I try to do so this is what it gives me, "An error occurred while checking for new updates on your computer. Errors found. Code 80244019


----------



## joe957

Microsoft has a solution to the problem. Follow the guidance in the linked article.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/959894


----------



## flavallee

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit


You need to install the Service Pack 1 upgrade for Windows 7 64-bit before you install any important/recommended updates.

Why is your Toshiba laptop still running the original version?

---------------------------------------------------------

What's the model name and complete model number of your Toshiba laptop?

Note: The complete model number is 2 sets of characters separated by a dash.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donetao

Hi! I don't want to step on anyone's toes. I agree with flavalle. Why have you not installed SP1??
Do you have windows updates turned off?? The easiest way to install SP1 is by turning on windows updates.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/install-windows-7-service-pack-1


----------



## plodr

donetao, support for Windows 7 without SP1 installed ended April 9 2013.
If you try to update a computer without SP1, you will be told "no updates".

The OP needs to download SP1, install it then check for 2 years worth of patches and updates!
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5842


----------



## donetao

plodr said:


> donetao, support for Windows 7 without SP1 installed ended April 9 2013.
> If you try to update a computer without SP1, you will be told "no updates".
> 
> The OP needs to download SP1, install it then check for 2 years worth of patches and updates!
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5842


OK Sorry plodr. My bad. I knew that. I forgot. I'll blame senility!! I don't understand people turning off windows updates, but they do it all the the time. Thanks for waking me up plodr. I'll try to remember that!:up:
Updates are patches that protect you. I know some times Microsoft gets it wrong, but We just have to live with that!!


----------



## OregonFan

Hi Frank and everyone else,

First thanks for your help in this. To give a bit of background. I haven't been able to update windows since June of 2011. To be clear I never turned off windows update. If I am remembering clear back then windows would tell you you had important updates and you had to click something for them to be updated. I would always click this. Then one day as I did this I started to get error messages. So I spent a number of hours going online trying to get help with the error message, running various virus scans etc and nothing worked. For about a year I would periodically do this and then I gave up. I discovered you guys about four months ago and since you guys have been extremely helpful I thought I would ask for your help. Now to the present.

My model is a Satellite L505-Es5018. I was able to install SP 1. I then went to windows update. It told me that it needed to update for windows update to be able to help me. It did so, but still I got error message 80244019 when I pressed windows update. When I manually pressed search for updates I got a windows error 8024402F.


----------



## donetao

This can be very difficult. This is what Microsoft says about your error!!
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/...rror-80244016-8024402f-c80003fa#1TC=windows-7

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/windows-update-error-80070422-80244019-or-8ddd0018

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/gp/windows-update-issues/en-us


----------



## OregonFan

I live in China, so the internet can be interesting. Just now I put on my vpn and tried to update. With the VPN I'm now able to update. So it seems like I can now update windows. thanks.


----------



## flavallee

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
> Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
> 
> I haven't been able to update windows since June of 2011
> 
> My model is a Satellite L505-Es5018


*Toshiba Satellite L505-ES5018*

It did come with the original version of Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, so you haven't kept it up-to-date for almost 4 years.

I'm guessing several of your installed programs, add-ons, plugins, etc. are also out-of-date.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OregonFan

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------

